# Cjc 1295 with dac vs Growth Hormone.



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys.

Thinking of using one of these to enhance my blasts and help to keep my gains lean. I can only really do one shot a day so mod GRF and GHRP 2 are not an option, so it's either.

1mg cjc 1295 with dac twice a week for short 8 week runs. Covering about 6 months use total.

Or.

8iu Medtropin Hgh Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday. For a prolonged period of 6 months continuous use.

I'm starting to use some heavier doses and want to get the most out of my blasts, would this be a good addition or should I wait for a couple more years blasting (1 year cycle experience). Which would yield better results?

Cheers.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

After having a read up it seems the gh bleed stuff is just Bro science, just read a study that disproves is so tempted to run 2mg cjc 1295 no dac a week on all my blasts.

Edit: Got some free GHRP 2 with my order, 4 vials so going to also run 100mcg of GHRP before bed.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I ran 4mg of cjc with dac for 12 weeks and loved it


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> I ran 4mg of cjc with dac for 12 weeks and loved it


Great stuff going to run 2mg for 8 weeks, will jab GHRP 2 in the evening to get a pulse at night.

What results did you get that you attributed to the cjc1295 mate?


----------



## UrNightmares (May 29, 2015)

Did you start your cycle ???


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

UrNightmares said:


> Did you start your cycle ???


No mate, the blast is scheduled to start in August and will consist of.

30mg superdrol ed weeks 1-4

140mg tren ace ed Weeks 1-8

250mg test e ew Weeks 1-8.

2mg cjc 1295 dac ew Weeks 1-8.

GHRP 2 three times a day weekdays four times on weekends week 1-8.

4g horny goat weed three times a day weeks 1-8.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## UrNightmares (May 29, 2015)

Nice gonna follow that do you keep a log ?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

No mate will probably post before and after pics and do a little write up if I don't lose my mind on all that tren haha.


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> I ran 4mg of cjc with dac for 12 weeks and loved it


I remember following this log, was that 4mg a week shot monday thursday evening??


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Shreddedbeef said:


> I remember following this log, was that 4mg a week shot monday thursday evening??


Yep. But one or two weeks I also did Mon wed sat just to see and also to inject less volume of water


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Yep. But one or two weeks I also did Mon wed sat just to see and also to inject less volume of water


thought i had it right, did you use ghrp with it as well? im thinking ill run it for 4 weeks like that then use mod for 4 weeks... Have you evr run dac the usual way i.e multiple shots per day? Only reason i ask is it would be more cost effective so comparing results

**Sorry for hijacking post op


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i know you keep the mixed in the fridge but other day i heard your meant to keep the unmixed sh1t in the freezer

is this correct?

house mates might wonder wtf is going on when i slam 60 vials in there


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Shreddedbeef said:


> thought i had it right, did you use ghrp with it as well? im thinking ill run it for 4 weeks like that then use mod for 4 weeks... Have you evr run dac the usual way i.e multiple shots per day? Only reason i ask is it would be more cost effective so comparing results
> 
> **Sorry for hijacking post op


I only used ghrp6 for appetite. The reason I didn't as I wanted to try cjc on its on was to see what effects it's had without running any other chemicals or AAS or anything. I was very happy.

Yes. I've run the usual ghrp/ghrh cycles for long times using different ghrp's. The dac was my favourite and I'll be doing it again as soon as it suits my body and training programme/ goals.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

swole troll said:


> i know you keep the mixed in the fridge but other day i heard your meant to keep the unmixed sh1t in the freezer
> 
> is this correct?
> 
> house mates might wonder wtf is going on when i slam 60 vials in there


Yes. It's preferable to leave unmixed in the fridge.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> Yes. It's preferable to leave unmixed in the fridge.


so unmixed in fridge or freezer?

fridge would be preferable but i read freeze unmixed peps on Pscarb's THE VERY BASIC GUIDE TO GHRP/GHRH PEPTIDES

The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides | Team Pscarb

EDIT - also found this from another thread

Mixed Peptides

Storage: Reconstituted (mixed) vials must be stored in the refrigerator (2 to 8 degrees celcius).

Expiry: Use within 8 weeks (2 months) of mixing.

It is NOT recommended to pre-load syringes and freeze them. When the peptide freezes there is a risk that it may come out of solution into particles. When it is thawed out again it may not return into solution, meaning particles will be injected which can cause irritation or damage at the injection site.

Note: PRE mixed peptide vials should not be shaken under any circumstances. None of our peptides come pre mixed and ALL packages include free solvent.

Unmixed Peptides

Storage: In powder (lyophilized) form vials should be stored frozen (0 to -20 degrees celcius).

Expiry: Will remain stable up to 48 months (4 years) in the freezer.

Unmixed vials can be stored in the freezer for a period of up to 48 months (4 years); however, if you are going to use the vials within 1 months then we recommend simply storing them in the refrigerator as repeated freeze-thaw cycles can cause damage to the peptide.

guess ill have to pick up a mini fridge freezer for my room

LEC R50052W Free Standing Table Top Fridge (with icebox) in White 'A+' rating: Amazon.co.uk: Large Appliances


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Unmixed in the freezer in powder form. I personally don't trust the mixing then freezing then thawing method. Just a personal thing.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Apparently unmixed peptides keep in the fridge for up to 12 months before starting to degrade and 48 months in the freezer. Need to clear some freezer room for mine.


----------

